# cleaner shrimp



## N1z (Nov 21, 2005)

Just a query, i did a water change today and i wacthed him and he seems to be scratching his tail or little swimming fins by curlying his tail in...?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

hmmm, sounds a bit strange, but it might be just something he does... just keep an eye out for anything else out of the ordinary that might be substantial... chances are its nothing, however pH swings and salinity changes can be detrimental to shrimp health.


----------



## N1z (Nov 21, 2005)

k but think it was just a one thank god


----------

